# fishing trip



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

i thinking about heading out this weekend for some fishing and am looking for a couple of guys to share fuel costs. will go out of freeport area. should run about 150-200 each depending on how many we get to go out. 

Send me a text @ 832-309-0432


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

need one more for sunday 8-19 leave out of freeport


----------

